# Ice!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Help!!!! I thought I had a happy well adjusted poo but I don't! Maggie is nervous of Ice always has been but last time it was icey I fell flat on my back and then my neighbour came to help me up and fell flat on hers! Then Maggie refused move! Poor thing was probably quite traumatised. I

Now it's icey again tonight. I managed to get her out for a pee and then she was ok to walk on the grass but the minute the grass disappeared and she had to go on the pavement she lay flat and refuses to move. I managed to coax her on a few steps and then she refuses again! We are talking eyes wide, tail between the legs and shaking now. I tried being firm, ignoring it, bribing with treats, nothing worked and I had to carry her home! 

Now living in Perthshire, Scotland this is a BIG problem! Any other ideas? Emma x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have NO idea what to say! Poor little thing. You need some winter tyres for her.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol I know Louise. I just don't know what to do. I can see that seeing two adults falling about and getting a fright would shake her confidence I just don't know how to help her get it back. Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Poor girl....my best advice would be...just walk, with confidence and as calm as you can walk, she should follow a little tight at first and then get the hang of it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just tried to find the book I bought recently as I'm sure there was a chapter in it on dogs and phobias. It sounds like it could be a phobia to me. I'll look for the book again.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Emma

Poor Maggie... Is it the slipping that causes her the fear? If yes, would these perhaps do the trick ?? http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Polar-Trex


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks folks. Any advice would be great. Poor thong was petrified tonight. Emma x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is interesting. Very detailed, but interesting. It seems to suggest that lots of dogs have the fear, but they adjust over time.

http://naturaldogtraining.com/blog/why-are-dogs-afraid-of-slippery-floors/


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Suppose I need to keep going out on the ice with her then. Article was quite hard to understand but think I got the jist of it. Emma x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you take her somewhere (maybe by car) where she can be off lead so you can walk with confidence and walk away from her and she can maybe build her confidence like that. You could even scatter some tasty treats so she can wander round clearing then up and hopefully realise slippy floors are not too bad after all.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have Pawz boots for Teddy but haven't needed to use them this winter - so far. Maybe they would give her a bit of grip. By the way, I have the same phobia about walking on ice - I am all too well aware of what can happen I have bought those slip-on rubber grips for my shoes, so I can sympathise with Maggie, poor wee thing.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Prob with that is that she has very little interest in treats at the best of times and when it's icey she doesn't so much as sniff them. 
Tressa I got those things for over ur shoes too! Not used them yet as its been a really mild winter so far. Emma x


----------

